# Moving nests



## yyoung (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a group of 4 mice who live together in a very large tank. They have been very happy with this wooden house that they fill with torn up tp and then bank up the sides with the substrate on the outside. Today when I looked in this morning they have moved all the nest from the wooden box to the opposite side of the tank. Why would they do that. They have lived in this tank for 3 months. They have had various 'houses' as eventually I chuck them because they've either chewed them to bits or they stink. Point being they like being at the other side of the tank because I put paper over that end to make it darker for them. They've took all the paper from inside the house and are nesting in the open. Any clues what this is about ?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's absolutely nothing to worry about, mice do odd things sometimes :roll: Just like people they get bored or want to try something new. It could even be to do with the change in weather - now it's warmer they want to be in a cooler spot.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Nest making is basically all ours do :roll: :lol: Crazy things are happy all day if you scatter shredded paper and bits of rope about, they carry them into the new nest site, only to realise once its finished that the spot is rubbish, they then move it all somewhere else, and so it goes on until cleaning out time! :lol: Keeps em occupied and the seem to have fun with it


----------

